# Acoustic Panel for dedicated Home theater



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,

I'm making a dedicated home theater room. LWH are 20'X18'X12'. The room walls are 1feet thick stone masonry. 

I plan to create a *suspended ceiling at 10.5'. The ceiling paneling is going to be 2" mineral rock wool backed by 0.75" Wood Ply. leaving an air gap of about 1'4"*. (see attachment)

As the floor plan shows, the details of the side wall panels are as follows

*1. L/R wall -: Wall (1')---> 2" air gap---> 0.75" Plywood---> 2" rockwool 48 density---> fabric cover

2. Front wall -: Wall(1')--->0.75" plywood--->2" rockwool 48 density--->farbic cover

3. Back wall is split in two types

a) Non Window (point no.1 in plan) : Wall (1')---> air gap 2"--->plywood 0.75"---> 
air gap 1"---> 4" rockwool 48 density---> fabric cover

b) Large Window area 10'x7' (point no 1 in plan) : Glass---> air gap 1 feet---> 0.75" plywood---> 4" rockwool 48 density---> fabric cover.

4. Side Wall Corner Bass Traps(point no 2 in plan) - Wall---> 2" air gap---> 24"x24" sides and 31" diagonal rockwool (48 density)--->0.25mm Plywood.*

Questions:

1) Is the paneling ok? Less/More?

2) No Bass traps in the ceiling corners planned? If its a must, should they be place on the suspended ceiling corner or the actual ceiling corner?

3) Any other suggestion/comments are welcome.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Solid stone walls... wow.

Any concern about sound leaving the room through the ceiling?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I plan to create a suspended ceiling at 10.5'. The ceiling paneling is going to be 2" mineral rock wool backed by 0.75" Wood Ply. leaving an air gap of about 1'4". (see attachment)

**** That's going to make the ceiling very dead and take up a lot of the required high frequency absorption for the room. Another option would be to simply use standard wall insulation to fill the cavity and just stretch cloth over it. Again, use paper faced in this application except potentially where your reflection points are.


As the floor plan shows, the details of the side wall panels are as follows

1. L/R wall -: Wall (1')---> 2" air gap---> 0.75" Plywood---> 2" rockwool 48 density---> fabric cover

**** I wouldn't do the entire walls this way. Again, too dead. Probably the first 5' floor to ceiling then up to about 5' high after that to the rear. Just leave a gap and the cloth above or you could build some diffusion for the upper portion.

2. Front wall -: Wall(1')--->0.75" plywood--->2" rockwool 48 density--->farbic cover

**** Excellent

3. Back wall is split in two types

a) Non Window (point no.1 in plan) : Wall (1')---> air gap 2"--->plywood 0.75"--->
air gap 1"---> 4" rockwool 48 density---> fabric cover

**** Pretty good but I'd use a facing of some sort over the 4". Something like FSK so it still provides bass control but doesn't kill the surround field.

b) Large Window area 10'x7' (point no 2 in plan) : Glass---> air gap 1 feet---> 0.75" plywood---> 4" rockwool 48 density---> fabric cover.

**** Same as above

4. Side Wall Corner Bass Traps - Wall---> 2" air gap---> 24"x24" sides and 31" diagonal rockwool (48 density)--->0.25mm Plywood.

**** That will work fine but don't put the 1/4" plywood on the side facing the room. That will end up being more tuned rather than broadband. Again, a thin facing will do the job here.

Bryan


----------



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks a lot Bryan. Thats a lot of help. Thanks again.


----------



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Ted. No concern about that as this is the top floor of my house.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Well I hear ya, however sound could enter the ceiling nonetheless. You wouldn't worry about sound going up and up, but rather up and over.

Back in '03 I was making a presentation to a large development group. They had an office noise problem through the wall. I ask to see. Low and behold they have a dropped ceiling.


----------



## barbs (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I just finished my paneling ... I tried REQ to get some measurements but I dont know how to read the graphs. Can someone tell me what this graph is telling me? This may be a very crude measurement but hey I'd like to know whats happenin...

Sorry if I'm asking a very basic question but I'm only a beginner. 

Thanks..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Try resetting the horizontal scale of the graph sho you're only showing 20-300 Hz. That will tell us a lot more.

Based on this, it look slike you're rolling off pretty severely below 60Hz. You also have a sharp dip about 150Hz ending in a big null around 180Hz. Pretty much ignore everything above 300hz for now.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

While you're zooming, change the vertical axis to 45-105 dB.
And since they're not displayed, just for safety let me ask, did you create a soundcard calibration, and load a microphone calibration?


----------



## umr (Oct 6, 2009)

I would consider a mix of diffusers and absorbers. Auralex DST-R is a low cost option you can purchase.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

